# emulsion dried on screen and doesn't come off and how to use haze remover



## mindye (Nov 19, 2009)

hi all,got a small problem,i forhot the screenwash on my screen and now the emulsion doesn't some off,i've tried haze remover[liquid] but i don't know how to use it if i need to mixed it with water.

can anyone help plz and a bit of help on haze remover,tired putting haze remover on screen with a paint brush but it just kill my paint brush after 10mins,so do i have to mix it with water and spray it on the screen or do i need to use a brush?


----------



## hdem (Mar 1, 2008)

You will not be able to reclaim that screen if you accidentally let the emulsion remover dry on the screen. It is permanently locked to the mesh now. Take a razor to the edges of the screen and cut out the mesh so you're left with just the frame. You can have it remeshed for half the price of buying a new frame. Don't forget to wash the screen soon after you scrubbed it with emulsion remover, it should take less then 5 minutes from scrubbing to washing.

As for the haze remover, read the instructions on the bottle. If it's a liquid haze remover, you typically use it straight out the bottle but make sure. Crystal/powder haze remover is usually mixed into water by a certain ratio. Read the instructions or ask the people that sold it to you. Use a cheap sponge with the rough green side to work it on the screen just like emulsion remover. A little of this goes a long way. Don't let this dry on your screen too because it will lock the ink/emulsion and you won't get it out.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Try screen reclaimer to remove the stencil. then pressure wash


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Haze remover attacks diazo and dried ink stains.

Once you spray stencil remover on a stencil, you'd better finish the job. The chemical breaks down the crosslinks AND IF IT DRIES, the liquified stencil will fuse together in the mesh and you will only get it out if you are lucky and have very high pressure washer (3,000 psi).

Get out the razor blade.


----------

